# How to Process Silver Cell Slimes for Palladium - VIDEO



## kadriver (Feb 3, 2018)

Here is my latest video on how I process my silver cell anode basket slimes:

https://youtu.be/m__zV793nC4

kadriver


----------



## nickvc (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice video with good information but I would suggest putting up some information for those who are unaware that any PGM in solution is seriously dangerous and extreme care needs to be taken when dealing with them.


----------



## VK3NHL (Feb 4, 2018)

Brilliant as usual..!!!
BTW Love the new Lab Coat :!: 
Regards from down-Under
Tony


----------



## yellowfoil (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you Sreetips for informative video, you got thumb up from me.



nickvc said:


> Nice video with good information but I would suggest putting up some information for those who are unaware that any PGM in solution is seriously dangerous and extreme care needs to be taken when dealing with them.



Nickvc, could you please specify, in short, dangers of PGMs in solution, just to be aware of it and to know what to look for. Thanks.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 22, 2018)

Sorry missed your question but in short PGM salts are highly toxic and can cause platinosis which can develop over time or after a very short exposure to them, there is no timeframe and there is no cure. When you dissolve any PGM you have create a salt in solution and some precipitates are also salts so in short always wear gloves, work under a good hood and practice clean processing.
I would advise to simply cement any dissolved PGMs on copper to convert them to a metal and sell when you have a decent quantity to someone who knows what they are doing but still wear gloves and take care.


----------

